# .okeah.



## kiwiwatch (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all

New to the forum I have what I think is a 1990s OKEAH, not sure how to upload attachments on here 

J


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

kiwiwatch said:


> Hi all
> 
> New to the forum I have what I think is a 1990s OKEAH, not sure how to upload attachments on here
> 
> J


Hi

If you go to helps and tips section, you would find a thread on how to upload photos. Have a look, it is pretty easy to do

Ujjwal


----------



## kiwiwatch (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Ujjwai

I was recommended to use photobucket so trying that out thanks.

Sorry the pics are of poor quality, My good camera was stolen not long ago and having to make do with a cheap camera for now

Is this a 1990s OKEAH, I have noticed it has less markings than on some of the later models on here?

Regards Jonathan


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Firstly, thanks for allowing me to post yet another picture of my current favourite... this time on metal from the car boot sale; I bought a box of NOS 70s leather and metal straps.

These are, I believe, the best looking 3133s, as Mac says and I agree; lovely dial design...

Can you look inside? There may be a date on the movement...










Nice watch!


----------



## kiwiwatch (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Paul

I have to agree it is my favorite, yours is very nice, the metal strap looks superb.

I like mine very much and always enjoy wearing it, I just need a metal strap after seeing yours 

At present I have no way of safely opening the case

How much is a newer model like yours cost to buy?

Mine cost me $35 NZD........ 13.4 UKPounds.

A friend used to swap things to the Russians, when they used to come to the port of Auckland, it probably cost him a packet of Kitkats 

Regards Jonathan


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Mine cost me $35 NZD........ 13.4 UKPounds."

Good deal......

Very good deal!

Get me one?

(Mine cost Â£100 - discounted!)


----------

